# Festers Going to The 2005 One Lap of America by brave1heart



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:thumbup:

Say hi to Neil and Woody. (Red, supercharged M Coupe.)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

There is at least one more bimmerfest member competing...Neil in a superbadass M Coupe in SSGT1 Small Bore. He won that class last year (with codriver Woody)


----------

